# Once the bain but now the rage....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

USAToday on the overwhelming demand to get into Colleges of Agriculture.....why....because students are following the job markets. This is tremendous....

Regards, Mike

http://www.usatoday....urge/56809406/1


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This is good to see...there are lots of opportunities. Sales, GIS, as well as the crop and animal sciences and ag marketing. There is a lot of opportunity. Like to see more city schools offer opportunities, bring ag more mainstream again.


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

We were just talking in my farm management class today about how ag companies are having a hard time finding competent workers. Too bad my school seems to be headed the opposite direction. Michigan State will be selling off its 100yr old pure bred Hereford and Angus herd over the next two years. Plus, some very competent and respected ag professors are going by the wayside. All in the name of budget cuts. I guess they forgot how they got to be what they are today, it sure as heck wasn't earned on a football field or on a basketball court. My freshman or sophmore year we almost got the whole program shut down because the state almost didn't fund them. We were told we might have to go to another univeristy for an ag degree. We almost didn't have a livestock judging team this year.

For once I'm kind of glad I decided on an animal science degree. I've had several people tell me it is a useless degree or I've read online articles saying an ag degree is pointless.


----------

